# Viseart Paris



## fur4elise (Mar 5, 2018)

*A place for all things Viseart! Now selling at several retailers, I think a dedicated thread would be good 

Next on my radar, for spring 2018 Theory Eye Collection #07  ~ Siren
*



(images from Muse Beauty Pro)
*
The other new Theory Eye Collection release is #6  ~ Absinthe

*




*Both palettes are $45 ~

*(images from Muse Beauty Pro)


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 6, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *A place for all things Viseart! Now selling at several retailers, I think a dedicated thread would be good
> 
> Next on my radar, for spring 2018 Theory Eye Collection #07  ~ Siren
> *
> ...


 
I prefer the Siren versus the Absinthe but I won't be purchasing them, I have 5 of their big palettes (bijoux, Paris, Bridal, Warm and Cool) and 2 theory palette Minx and Nuance and I can dupe most shade with what I already have .... even the Tryst I'm sure I have several shade that are really similar .... but have you seen T's review of the petit pro II????  ouch brutal!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 6, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> I prefer the Siren versus the Absinthe but I won't be purchasing them, I have 5 of their big palettes (bijoux, Paris, Bridal, Warm and Cool) and 2 theory palette Minx and Nuance and I can dupe most shade with what I already have .... even the Tryst I'm sure I have several shade that are really similar .... but have you seen T's review of the petit pro II????  ouch brutal!



*To date I own one Viseart palette, the Theory #02  Minx. I de-potted it into a custom palette and use it regularly, meaning many days of the week.  I think Siren will be a great addition for me. 



Minx & Siren*


----------



## verorl (Mar 6, 2018)

I ordered Absinthe immediately after they launched it... I am a sucker for green eye shadows, so I had to have it. It will be my first Viseart anything. If it is as nice as they say Viseart shadows are, I think I will get other Theory palettes.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 6, 2018)

Siren is beautiful!


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Mar 7, 2018)

Although i have never seen/tried this brand.. Siren looks a good choice for me. Any comments on the quality and payoff? and of course quality vs price.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 7, 2018)

FrankieFrancy said:


> Although i have never seen/tried this brand.. Siren looks a good choice for me. Any comments on the quality and payoff? and of course quality vs price.


I find their matte to be better quality than their shimmers. Shimmers are subtle and need to be build up. But they are true to colour and are easy to blend. As a brand I think they are starting to repeat themselves but I guess we can say that to pretty much all makeup brand who's been in business for a while. I prefer their bigger palette with clear packaging vs the theory palette I hate their packaging it was hard to use them each morning because of the packaging. so if you have a Z palette, make some place because it won't be long you will add your viseart eyeshadows who are not glued in.  I think they are expensive if you want the Gram per $ you can watch Stephanie Nicole YT video she do the math and make you see it is not that expensive for me it doesn't matter much I have so many eyeshadows I will never go thru them. I prefer to drop 80$ (100$ CAN) on a big palette for Viseart then 70$(CAN)  for a Chanel quad. I used to buy really high end eyeshadow palette (Chanel, Dior, Le metier de Beauty 95$ a pop for 4 eyeshadows, Guerlain) so for me Viseart is definitely offering more (pigment, colours ect) then those brand who are more about packaging. 
Hope this help


----------



## lenchen (Mar 7, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> I find their matte to be better quality than their shimmers. Shimmers are subtle and need to be build up. But they are true to colour and are easy to blend. As a brand I think they are starting to repeat themselves but I guess we can say that to pretty much all makeup brand who's been in business for a while. I prefer their bigger palette with clear packaging vs the theory palette I hate their packaging it was hard to use them each morning because of the packaging. so if you have a Z palette, make some place because it won't be long you will add your viseart eyeshadows who are not glued in.  I think they are expensive if you want the Gram per $ you can watch Stephanie Nicole YT video she do the math and make you see it is not that expensive for me it doesn't matter much I have so many eyeshadows I will never go thru them. I prefer to drop 80$ (100$ CAN) on a big palette for Viseart then 70$(CAN)  for a Chanel quad. I used to buy really high end eyeshadow palette (Chanel, Dior, Le metier de Beauty 95$ a pop for 4 eyeshadows, Guerlain) so for me Viseart is definitely offering more (pigment, colours ect) then those brand who are more about packaging.
> Hope this help



Good explanation VAL4M!


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Mar 8, 2018)

thank you!!! couldn't ask for more


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2018)

*Yup! This palette is No.1 in my must list. Love it!
Swatches of both on temptalia
*


----------



## javadoo (Mar 9, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 63391
> 
> *Yup! This palette is No.1 in my must list. Love it!
> Swatches of both on temptalia
> *



My Siren palette arrived yesterday and it is GORGEOUSSSSSSSSSS!
Such a good companion to Minx and Tryst. Very, very complimentary.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2018)

javadoo said:


> My Siren palette arrived yesterday and it is GORGEOUSSSSSSSSSS!
> *Such a good companion to Minx* and Tryst. Very, very complimentary.



*That is what I needed to hear! Now...if I can hold out until sale/coupon time...lol*


----------



## TraceyMc (Mar 9, 2018)

Just had my order of the Absinthe theory palette ship from Love Makeup UK , cannot wait . I love the theory palettes , they are amongst my most used shadows . I have the Cashmere , the Minx and the Amethyst theory palettes already and love them . I also have the 01 Neutral Mattes 12 pan palette and love that too . I got the Tryst palette last week so haven't had much of a chance to use it but so far it's so pretty for Spring , I think Siren is gorgeous but seeing as I got the Tryst palette I feel the colours are in a similar family range so I went with the green one instead


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2018)

*It has been very quiet here in Viseart. So, I am popping in with my recent Viseart acquisitions. 

Viseart Theory Palettes #05  Nuance and #07  Siren. 
Both were purchased from Frends. Currently 10% off retail, but Frends sent me an additional coupon, so I could not resist.





Nuance - Left-Inside Daylight / Right-Direct Sunlight





Siren- Left-Inside Daylight / Right-Direct Sunlight (dimmed a little when I took picture)

I love that these are loose and can be sorted into custom palettes. Which is what I did. Siren is a great addition to the #02  Minx ! *


----------



## lenchen (Aug 21, 2018)

Oooh please report back on the Siren palette! This is on my maybe list with the 04 palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 14, 2018)

*WOW! ~Viseart Grande Pro 2 ~ LE $175

*






*30 Shades! ~ Ummmm. So I was eyeing the new Huda Obessions palettes...but this beauty trumps them all.


 (images from temptalia)*


----------



## boschicka (Sep 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *WOW! ~Viseart Grande Pro 2 ~ LE $175
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Trumps?  I'm getting all of them.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 14, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Trumps?  I'm getting all of them.



*You go girl! *
*
Uh, eh, ummmm ...bad choice of word *


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 14, 2018)

I have a the neutral and warm palettes as well as two of their Theory palettes and I never reach for them. The quality is fine but I don't find them to be much different from other shadows on the market. The new palette is pretty but a definite pass for me.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 27, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *WOW! ~Viseart Grande Pro 2 ~ LE $175
> 
> *
> View attachment 64822
> ...



My palette was delivered today! 

It was supposed to be a signature required delivery, but USPS just left it on the front porch.  Asked hubs to hurry out and grab it. It was something like this: "Move, move, move! It's the last chopper out of Nam!!!"


----------



## javadoo (Sep 28, 2018)

boschicka said:


> My palette was delivered today!
> 
> It was supposed to be a signature required delivery, but USPS just left it on the front porch.  Asked hubs to hurry out and grab it. It was something like this: "Move, move, move! It's the last chopper out of Nam!!!"



SO....what's the verdict? What do you think of it?
I decided against getting it(I think)even though I adore Viseart.
I'm just not sure how usable it would be for me.
But there are a few shades in it that I almost feel like I can't live without.
But $175 for a few shades....I just can't do it. 

I'm interested to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 28, 2018)

boschicka said:


> My palette was delivered today! It was supposed to be a signature required delivery, but USPS just left it on the front porch.  Asked hubs to hurry out and grab it. It was something like this: "Move, move, move! It's the last chopper out of Nam!!!"



*Bwaaahahahaha! 

*@javadoo *~ I am seeking solace in the Huda minis   But really, I hold out hope for more of the Theory palettes in a variety of shades. 

On top of that I just spied tbe new Natasha Denona Gold...I have no ND...yet  *


----------



## javadoo (Sep 28, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Bwaaahahahaha!
> 
> *@javdoo* ~ I am seeking solace in the Huda minis   But really, I hold out hope for more of the Theory palettes in a variety of shades.
> 
> On top of that I just spied tbe new Natasha Denona Gold...I have no ND...yet  *



Just a heads up for you...that Becca Be the Light palette is on sale on Becc'as site for $29 today.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 17, 2018)

Muse Beauty Pro has 20% off right now.  You can get the Grande Pro 2 for a lot of money instead of a LOT of money.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 17, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Muse Beauty Pro has 20% off right now.  You can get the Grande Pro 2 for a lot of money instead of a LOT of money.



*Bwahahahaha! *


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Muse Beauty Pro has 20% off right now.  You can get the Grande Pro 2 for a lot of money instead of a LOT of money.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 21, 2019)

*Oooh! It's been a while...and there are quite a few new stuffs since last fall.  I'll start with this ~ Apricotine Petit-Pro*











(musingsofamuse)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 21, 2019)

*Apricotine Petit-Pro came out with Soleil Petit-Pro.
Right now you can buy 2 Petit-Pro palettes from musebeautypro for $50~ 

*



(musebeautypro)


----------



## javadoo (Mar 22, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Apricotine Petit-Pro came out with Soleil Petit-Pro.
> Right now you can buy 2 Petit-Pro palettes from musebeautypro for $50~
> 
> *
> ...



I have them both.....and I love them both.
They are absolutely gorgeous and perfect for spring! 
And, they are both up to Viseart standards for quality. 
I'm thinking of getting backups....lol


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 22, 2019)

javadoo said:


> I have them both.....and I love them both. They are absolutely gorgeous and perfect for spring! And, they are both up to Viseart standards for quality. I'm thinking of getting backups....lol



 *I confess I am feeling Apricotine...though I am on a no-buy for premade e/s palettes, it is a nice little palette that would fit in perfectly in my custom palette of Viseart, ABH, MAC, etc. I may even already be making room for it by letting some other things go...but sssshhhhh! Don't tell the Low/No Buy thread peeps *


----------



## TraceyMc (May 19, 2019)

VISEART -  NEW Single Shadows and My Perfect Custom Palette! - YouTube


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 29, 2019)

*Viseart Dark Edit ~ September 1st



*
(snipped from promo email)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 31, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Viseart Dark Edit ~ September 1st
> View attachment 66557
> 
> View attachment 66558
> ...


 I might get this one.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 13, 2020)

*This is pretty! 

Viseart Spritz Eyeshadow Palette ~ $39.00*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 13, 2020)

This will be pretty for blue eyes!


----------



## javadoo (Apr 14, 2020)

I will be getting this!
I love orange shades on my blue eyes!
And I love everything I own from Viseart-which is quite a few eyeshadow palettes.


----------

